# texture in a can questions



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

shotdown said:


> Does one brand seem better than the others?? I'm just texturing small areas and the existing texture is small. Any tips would be appreciated since I've never used or purchased. I'm hoping to texture tomorrow.


I wouldn't EVER recommend them for doing an actual whole ceiling (even a small one) - due to the fact that you will have inconsistent coverage of the spray on the ceiling. When we do it professionally, we use either our sprayer (compressor type) or a professional hand held electric sprayer. Both use hopper fed systems with ceiling texture that we mix on site. This is the only way to get an even & consistent layer and pattern on anything.

FWIW: We have used the cans for doing minor repairs. Sometimes it matches pretty good...other times not so good....
I do keep a can in my truck for doing "orange peel texture" repairs, that stuff works great for that type of texture repairs....


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Usually the ones in the Paint Store are OK
(not true with the chain hardware and big box stuff)
Hopefully your local Paint Store has the fine (small) stuff


...they are only for touch-ups though, and it does take a delicate touch to make it blend


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Homex or Homax is the brand name...cant remember which it's called...is the best spray can texture. They have it at home depot. If you can still find the cans with the 3 little straws for different patterns, get those. I think they have been phased out and replaced with an adjustable nozzle...still works ok, but I really liked the ones with the straws.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> I wouldn't EVER recommend them for doing an actual whole ceiling (even a small one) - due to the fact that you will have inconsistent coverage of the spray on the ceiling. When we do it professionally, we use either our sprayer (compressor type) or a professional hand held electric sprayer. Both use hopper fed systems with ceiling texture that we mix on site. This is the only way to get an even & consistent layer and pattern on anything.
> 
> FWIW: We have used the cans for doing minor repairs. Sometimes it matches pretty good...other times not so good....
> I do keep a can in my truck for doing "orange peel texture" repairs, that stuff works great for that type of texture repairs....


I too agree that these cans should be used for a small area only. I normally use the compressor and hopper kind.


slickshift said:


> Usually the ones in the Paint Store are OK
> (not true with the chain hardware and big box stuff)
> Hopefully your local Paint Store has the fine (small) stuff
> 
> ...they are only for touch-ups though, and it does take a delicate touch to make it blend


I also would look at the paint stores, the thing with the can is it will come out very fast, try a sample before jumping right into it. And again best if used for a small touch up kind of situation.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

send_it_all said:


> Homex or Homax is the brand name...cant remember which it's called...is the best spray can texture. They have it at home depot. If you can still find the cans with the 3 little straws for different patterns, get those. I think they have been phased out and replaced with an adjustable nozzle...still works ok, but I really liked the ones with the straws.


Send_it_all - That is the product we use....


:detective: News Update: Yes, they have been replaced with the nozzle which works much better.
Orange Peel cans:
The nozzle doesn't get clogged up, like the old straws did.
The can doesn't start off with a bad spray pattern and then....get better.
The nozzle cans are easily re-usable. (We used to try and clean the straw out - under running water after using part of a can. If there was no access to a faucet, you had to just chuck the partially used can after use, because the old spraytop would get clogged up along with the straw...)
New spray nozzle texture patterns nice and evenly, and doesn't kill your fingertip the way the old top did...
Last, even if you cleaned it all up, those straws always got lost....


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have done entire rooms using the cans while my sprayer was being used. Definately use the sprayer nozzle and not the straws. It is much easier to control. The coverage is pretty accurate on the back of the cans for how many sq. ft it covers. Just make sure you keep a consistent pattern of back and forth, making "s" or "z" . Be sure to cover anything you don't want textured, as this stuff really flies around. Carpet too!


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

cibula11 said:


> I have done entire rooms using the cans while my sprayer was being used. Definately use the sprayer nozzle and not the straws. It is much easier to control. The coverage is pretty accurate on the back of the cans for how many sq. ft it covers. Just make sure you keep a consistent pattern of back and forth, making "s" or "z" . Be sure to cover anything you don't want textured, as this stuff really flies around. Carpet too![/quote
> 
> At the price of this stuff, I'm glad I wasn't paying for enough to texture a room


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

shotdown said:


> Does one brand seem better than the others?? I'm just texturing small areas and the existing texture is small. Any tips would be appreciated since I've never used or purchased. I'm hoping to texture tomorrow.


I personally like the solvent based as opposed to the latex based products for matching orange peel texture, especially a fine (small) finish. If you have never used it before, it is probably worth the price of an extra can to practice with. I like to lay down a base using the smallest straw, and then wait a while to see how it settles and matches. If you need bigger, go to the next size straw and lightly add the bigger spray. Remember to feather it out to get a better blend. Also, this stuff always reads a different sheen if you just try to touch up the paint, so I like to prime corner to corner on the repaired wall, then paint. Also the finish is only as good as the tape/float job under it. I often see people think they can just spray an extra heavy coat over a bad float job to cover the visible lines; it doesn't work. Mask off and protect and woodwork or other surfaces, as the solvent base stuff is tenacious and dries quickly, especially be carefull for wood floors.


----------



## tmrrptr (Jul 2, 2007)

I really, really love those spray cans !

Super gave two cans to a helper, told hime to make texture repairs.
Client came through 2 days later... No No.

$1,200 later, we had the fix fixed and repainted to match.
Client happy.
Super happy... house is sold!


The regular cans can be ok to fix a lite orange peel texture.
u gotta make sure its dry before giving 1 pass w primer, then let dry before paint. otherwise it lifts off.

the oild based kind... I've seen a couple guys who got to be real artists doing a lite knockdown on repairs...

good luck
r


----------



## rk_king2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

shotdown said:


> Does one brand seem better than the others?? I'm just texturing small areas and the existing texture is small. Any tips would be appreciated since I've never used or purchased. I'm hoping to texture tomorrow.


You should be find, since it's just a small area, and any brand would do


----------



## tmrrptr (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll jump back in....

if it's your own project, and the areas are small, and the texture is small,
I'll agree w Ron the plummer... u should be fine.

But, use the water based products.
If you don't like the effect, they can be wiped off the wall w a wet sponge.
r


----------

